# Oppo players out of production



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Went to the Oppo site to check out the specs on the BDP-80 and it looks as though it and the BDP-83 are out of production. No news on the site about new model releases or anticipated dates for new stock. Anybody hear anything?

-V


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

BDP-93

To be released between Nov 1 - Dec 31.

First Look


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

That's a long time to be without stock. They could be missing a lot of sales but at least they have something in the works! Thanks for the info


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

You're welcome. 

There's also an Official Thread Here on it.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

From the photos it has a nice high-end look instead of mass market styling. I like its visuals.


----------

